# Food processor for chopping bigger chunks



## jawkko (Apr 5, 2015)

Let's say I want to make a fish soup. Among other things, I want to add 20 potatoes in the soup. If I would chop the potatoes by hand, I would chop 1 potato to 4 or 8 equal-sized pieces. Most of the food processors I have seen in youtube are producing a lot fine-grained result.

What machine would you recommend that would be capable of producing a bit larger chunks and have big enough bowls for processing 20 potatoes a time.

I am interested in specific models and reviews.

Thank you!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

These are big bucks--but a Buffalo chopper sounds like what you need--

they have a rotating trough like bowl with a spinning blade---most often used by sausage makers--we used ours for making salads---coleslaw--and the like.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

I tried to post a picture--but computers seldom cooperate


----------

